# moving to chania-help



## hofen (Sep 14, 2015)

dear ll...
I am 41 years old married no children yet.
we want to buy a 62 m apartment In enter chania(dicatirio square)
is it possible to get 250-300 euro monthly?
what are the prices for private medical insurance?
we prepare to learn the language and DO NOT AFFRAID TO WORK.
any help would be kind.
oded.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

hofen said:


> dear ll...
> I am 41 years old married no children yet.
> we want to buy a 62 m apartment In enter chania(dicatirio square)
> is it possible to get 250-300 euro monthly?
> ...


hofen,I am not on Crete ,Im in Athens but I believe you can find something to rent for that price as rents have gone down now.If you work your employer is obliged to pay stamps for medical cover,however many say that if you want the job it doesnt include health cover,take it or leave it type of thing.You may get lucky though,work will probably be seasonal of course.Are you buying to rent or live in,its a bit confusing.Medical care wont come cheap,on a previous post I mentioned two medical cover companies which are well used in Greece.There are some interesting jobs on Crete as I have seen,like a foreign company bought up a huge area of land to grow Aloe Vera plants for selling on to cosmetic companies so they would have jobs,good idea to search on line before you go to secure yourself a job in advance,I hope you sort everything,good luck.


----------



## akeeley (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Hofen,
I don't know about the rental situation in Chania proper, but I imagine you can find an apartment like that for around those prices. My wife and I (we are a couple of years younger than you, but also no kids) just moved to the Apokournou district (Eastern Chania province), and come into Chania frequently. We would love to meet up when you get here.
Cheers,
Alex


----------

